# Prüfen ob Applet geladen wurde



## Evolver (21. Apr 2009)

Ich würde gerne per JavaScript prüfen, ob ein Applet (richtig) geladen wurde. Also um dann z.B. Fehler abzufangen, wenn das Applet aus irgendeinem Grund nicht geladen werden konnte. Ich google jetzt schon eine Weile, finde aber ncihts passendes. Wer kann helfen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Apr 2009)

Was genau ist dein Problem? Wozu willst du derartige Fehler abfangen?
Ich frage nur, damit man gezielte Ratschläge geben kann und nicht ins blaue zielen muss...


----------



## Evolver (21. Apr 2009)

Ist halt einfach eine Anforderung, dass in diesem Fall ein Info Fenster oder so geöffnet wird, vielleicht würde ich den Benutzer dann auch auf eine andere Seite weiterleiten. Ich brauch irgendetwas in der Art:
[Highlight=JavaScript]if( !document.applets["MeinApplet"].erfolgreichGeladen ) ...[/Highlight]


----------



## Ebenius (22. Apr 2009)

Ich kenne mich in der Materie nicht wirklich aus. Aber hilft Dir ggf. dieser Link weiter?

Ebenius


----------



## Evolver (22. Apr 2009)

Nein, der Link bringt mich nicth weiter, er verwendet cdie Funktion isActive() des Applets. Die ist ja in dem Fehlerfall, den ich behandekn möchte, garnicht vorhanden, da das ganze Apllet fehlt. Aber ich habe jetzt eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden. Der erte Aufruf des Applets ist aus JavaScript heraus eine eigene initialize-Methode. Bringe ich diesen Aufrufin einem try-chatch-Block unter, kann ich mein Fehlerhandling machen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Apr 2009)

Ich habe mal für den Fall, dass ein Applet nicht geladen wurde, egal aus welchem Grund, eine Weiterleitung benutzt.

Dazu habe ich mir ein Applet in der benötigten JRE-Version kompiliert und in eine Webseite eingebettet. In der Webseite habe ich im Kopf die meta-Angabe _refresh_ benutzt, um eine Weiterleitung nach einigen Sekunden zu einer Seite zu erzeugen, die geladen werden soll, falls das Applet nicht funktioniert/nicht geladen wurde, keine passende JRE verfügbar ist, etc...

Wenn das Applet geladen werden konnte, leitet es automatisch auf die Webseite weiter, in der die eigentliche Anwendung (Applet) eingebettet ist.

Das hat bisher immer funktioniert und hat auch den Vorteil, dass man unabhängig von JavaScript bleibt. Einge Browserbenutzer schalten JS ja aus, da würde dir auch kein Skript helfen, dein Problem zu lösen.

Falls sich Details dazu interessieren, kann ich die noch posten.


----------



## Evolver (22. Apr 2009)

Danke, aber ich denke mein Ansatz reicht. Unsere Anwendung benötigt so oder so JavaScript.


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Apr 2009)

Gut, dann musst du damit leben...
Mein Ansatz funktioniert ja auch mit JS.


----------

